# Went to another workshop taught by Master Su Zifang



## fyn5000 (Jun 23, 2010)

Last weekend I went to a workshop taught by Master Su Zifang.  I attended her workshop last year and it was great so I signed up again when Debbie Leung (one of our local Taijiquan teachers) organized a  workshop by Master Su for this year.

Like last year, I attended the "Principles of Movement" session.  For this year I also attended the "Yang Style Sword Fundamentals" session.  Each session was 2 hours long.  Her son was in attendance this year and he is also a skilled practioner of the Internal Arts.  He assisted her in teaching the workshop and in translating concepts.

The "Principles of Movement" session was not a repeat of her workshop from last year.  Though I do a different style of Taijiquan than that of Master Su, what she teaches is applicable to all styles.  We worked on proper posture and opening the joints.  To put that all together she taught us how to do qi gong called "White Crain Spreads Its Wings".  

The "Yang Style Sword Fundamentals" was a lot of fun.  Master Su taught us 10 basic movements found in a Yang Style Sword Form she practices.  We did a lot of repetitions of these movements until we were comfortable doing them.  There was supposed to be a scheduled 5 minute break after the first hour, but everyone was so wrapped up in practicing the movements that we didn't notice that an hour and 45 minutes had passed.  We then took a break and the session continued on for about another 30 minutes.   At the end Master Su demonstrated the form that she was teaching us the movements from.  I have never seen a Master doing a sword form in person and I must say it was very impressive.  Her movements were so relaxed and effortless but then suddenly explosive energy at the end of a cut or thrust.  Really cool.

Next year I will be going to her workshop again.  If Master Su is holding a workshop in your area, I recommend that you attend.

Fyn


----------



## fyn5000 (Jun 23, 2010)

Just a quick note:  Master Su's son videotaped her doing the sword form.  I'll find out from Debbie Leung if Master Su will be putting that up  on the web somewhere.

Fyn


----------

